# Male or Female Lab?



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

We have finally decided on what breed would be right for our family. We have 2 young children and we have decided that a labrador would be ideal for our family. 

But, we have don't know if we should get a male or female. Will there be any difference in the temperaments and behaviour? Which is better especially around little kids? And which is easier to train? 
Please give your suggestions.


----------



## JamesBrown (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you planning to get the dog fixed? If you are then in my experience there aren't any big differences. If not both have their own problems (marking and going into heat). 

Do you have any other dogs in your household? If you do usually you will be advised to choose a dog of the opposite gender.

In my experience atleast it varies from dog to dog, you can't generalize to much based on gender. My Dad has a two labs, a male who is very calm (for a lab) and has strong retrieving insticts, and a female who is off the wall and will pretty much just chew on anything. In the past he (and other family members) have had more reserved females and more exitable males.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

In some breeds, there's a big difference between males and females, personality-wise. I don't see it as much in Labs, though.


----------



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

We'll probably have the dog fixed. And this is our first pet.


----------



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

thanks for the responses...


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've never seen any major personality differences in gender among labs. I've had a few, and known many, over the years and they're all unique. My males have been a little bit goofier, my females a little more 'serious'. But I dont know if thats typical or just the way its been for me. If you already have a dog, I do recommend getting the oppostie gender, as mentioned above. Opposites tend to get along better IME.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

It really is an individual thing... 

If you are going to be getting the dog fixed, then there really isn't too much of a difference. IME, females can be more ... uhm... bitchy. (there is a reason they call breeding females bitches xD) All my males have always been more laid back. It is also cheaper to have them sterilized. 

But I will say that my heart dog was a female. 

That really didn't help at all...


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh and by the way, labs are great with kids. The only problem I've ever had is small children being knocked over by a wagging lab tail


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Let us know when you get the pup... first thing that you train is bite inhibition


----------



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

And one more thing : we live in an apartment. Will a lab be happy in an apartment?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

House training with any pup will be an issue for the first 6 mos. A Lab will require at least a 30 min. walk every day, preferably one in the morning and one at night.....after all shots are up to date. Then, he'll be OK with some training in the apartment every day. .... Get him some KOngs to chew during the day, and he'll sleep most of the time.


----------



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

i'm a stay at home mom. so i'll be home with him all the time. so i can take him out for walks even during mid day.


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

All the male dogs I've had were way more laid back and easy going then females. The females are more hyper and sometimes rude. And the worst dogs I have ever had (love them) but they were down right bad....were ALL females. lol! I would definitely go with male. But, whatever you chose is your choice. Just giving my input!  Good luck!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Dezzoi said:


> *All the male dogs I've had were way more laid back and easy going then females. The females are more hyper and sometimes rude.* And the worst dogs I have ever had (love them) but they were down right bad....were ALL females. lol! I would definitely go with male. But, whatever you chose is your choice. Just giving my input!  Good luck!


I could say the exact opposite, lol! Anyways, if you don't have a preference and you're going to a breeder then why not tell the breeder the type of personality that you want and let the breeder choose for you. That way you'll get the best dog for your family.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

We have had both male and female labs at the shelter that are just WONDERFUL dogs. Rather than gender trending personality, I think AGE has more to do with it! ha! If I were ever to get a lab it would need to be 4 + years old. That seems to be the point where they calm down a lot and become the happy-go-lucky dog that labs are generally considered to be, (rather than the hyper-active-borderline-psychotic behavior young labs tend to exhibit).


----------



## CodyLawrence (Oct 13, 2011)

I had a female lab named Lexy that passed away a few years ago. We got her at a shelter and unfortunately had hip dysplasia. She was such a sweetheart. I'm telling you, she was the most loving, caring dog I had EVER seen. She would never hurt a fly. When the kids came over, she would play with them and not rough at all. She was very delicate and understood not to hurt the children. She took in my cat like it was her baby. A lab would be PERFECT for you. I can't wait until you get your lab so you can tell us all how much of a sweetheart he/she is and how he/she is a perfect fit for the family.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My dog is male, and a friend has a female. We choose the sex b/c that's what we grew up with. His dog is obsessed with tennis balls, mine tries to manipulate people into Aladdin action on his belly. I think it's upbringing, not sex.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

both of mine are females, but Izze (my older female) actually acts more like a male in many ways. she was spayed before her first heat so she never got that "feminane" hormones going on (so i think) lol. she was also a horrid puppy... i mean horrid, Marley from Marley & Me had NOTHING on her :/ she distroyed EVERYTHING she could get her teeth on & that was with adaquite excersise... cant imagine what she would have been like without stimulation :S


----------



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

We got our little lab pup(male) yesterday!  We've named him 'Buddy'


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

petforfamily said:


> We got our little lab pup(male) yesterday!  We've named him 'Buddy'


Congratulations! Photos pretty please ;-)


----------



## petforfamily (May 2, 2010)

Thank you. I'll upload pics soon!


----------

